# Miniature Spotty - Jezza K



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

I havent been on here for a while, but thought i might show you our new addition! He is a 7 year old Stallion. He is in a bit of a state at the moment - over weight, Feet need doing, hasnt had a groom in months! but here he is:





































He will look better once he has had a bath! He is lovely!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

hes so cutee! looks like a mad scientist with all that crazy white mane & forelock


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup in the first photo my first thought was einstein! lol i love his spots and he is definitely tubby, but i bet he will be one heck of a looker once cleaned up!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

so cute love those spots 
How is a mini stallions temperament?


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> so cute love those spots
> How is a mini stallions temperament?


He is lovely, at his old home they hadnt let him out for months because it was too muddy, we had him out at the weekend and he was on his toes but he was as good as gold. I did some trotting and jumping with him. Not a nasty bone in his body, he just needs some loving!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Better picture of Jezza K*

This is what Jezza should look like..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a handsome boy 
i love his mane and tail


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

So cute made me laugh.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Love his 'fro!!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Aww, too cute! The second picture is my favorite... the hair-do and eye say it all!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

So cute<3 I just want to squeeze him(x Aha, his hair, LOL.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

im diggin the poof


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*look what i found*

Look what i found on his bum..
















I Love it!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's so cute! All spots and fluffiness


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Show*

Well, i bit the bullet and took Jezza to the local show a couple of weeks ago! He was a star! He stood and had a bath (i have no idea if he has ever had one) and he behaved better than other horses there, which suprised me - alot!
We didnt get places but i really dont mind because he behaved himself.

I do have some pictures just cant get them on here yet.


Here is a picture from a couple of days ago after being plaited


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is so cute! Can't wait to see some more pictures


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the "Mad Scientist" moniker.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe what a cutie


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Show*

Found Some pictures from the show, they arnt very good
















Me pulling a funny face lol


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Found some more!!*

Here are some i found...


----------



## horselover9292 (Mar 27, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Aww adorable


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

he's a cute lil guy


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Found a couple more*

I found some pictures off a friend from the show























I also bought him a show rug with his registered name on it 








Making sure it fits


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe so adorable


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He is a doll!


----------



## Amberfre (Apr 14, 2012)

What a handsome horse!


----------

